# 72 galon reef we have corals !!!!!!!



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

so my 29 bio is geting crowded and i have an emptie 72 bow front and stand laying around 
befor i explain how and what im going to do seting it up i will let you know i expect this will be ready for corals and fish after chistmass
due to the need to gather mony to buy all the stuff i need lol ( hoping santa gets myh rock and sand lmao)

it will be an lps/sps doninated reef a few softies and some small fish 
1 inch of sand on the botem 3 big power heads (havent decided wich ones )
definitly going led not sure what fiture or what to get yet 
i dont want a sump but im not 100% decided on that 
the tank needs to be resealed not sure how to do that so il be doing some youtubeing old tank woried about leaks

so if you have any advice or sugestions pls leave a coment !!!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

reaseal done !!! next step gather lighting power heads sand and rock


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Keep it coming!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Right on I knew you could do it! water test yet?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

no water test as i dont think that it is dry  mabie after school today ??? its been 2 days plus since i got the silicone in


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

no problem I water test mine after 24 hrs.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

filed it up to half way today will fill the rest tomorow ahh so exiting i also got my xp4 filter hoked up to an xp3 bucket ( thanks anthony ) and it works again 
will hope fuly be geting rock tomorow and a light with in the next week or so


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Yayyyy! another big reef tank!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

live rock from island pets the other day  also got the filter up


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

So its full and OK Now??


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yep rock smells as it isnot cured so will be in fw for a week 50% out daily till im rid of the stink


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so sand added (thank you anthony )

and bought a light from anthony so pics ???


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

You're almost there…. can't wait to see how you stock this beast!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

crimper said:


> You're almost there&#8230;. can't wait to see how you stock this beast!


thanks and me to !!! well what ever i can get cheep lps/sps and mabie a softie or two i held the lights above the tank and dad took some pics there are two pendants atached to one box and controled to gether 1 covers the entire tank at 80%
boath at 80% i think i may turn up the blue a touch 2 with blue at 100


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Those DIY pendants looks wicked.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> Those DIY pendants looks wicked.


thanks !!!! looks like im going to run them at 80% mabie 90 but 100 is to bright would love to get some on with a par metre over

on another note lights will be hung tomorow and most of the smell is gone ! will do a water test and let u all know

next task is find power heads


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lighting hung ! little bit tilted but i have yet to nail atach the power cord to the back wall wich is what is tilting em one is lower then the other so gious whos taking there 3rd trip in 2 days to the hard where store tomorow  some pics


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oooh, hanging those pendants that way just doesn't look all that safe. Better hit Rona's soon my friend.

I would also run them for several weeks at a lower % or you will burn your non-LED-adapted corals. These use 10w emitters which are much more intense than the 3w emitters most commercial units use. On the plus side you'll only be using 60-70w to start and max out at 100 watts for your reef tank (again warning against going 100% on the whites, blues is fine at 100% I found).


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Not safe ??? I made sure I drilled into studs or used dry wall plugs for screws used two screws used airplane cable and two of what ever there called the thing u use to attach to wires little aluminum thing with two holes that you bend with a par of players I hooked up my 25,pound dunbell and it passed  I took many precautions lol any way ok thanks will do cant wait to get my first sps  plan is to get some old water and fill it up


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

going thru the cyano bloom not algea yet


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

we have corals ! i know it looks like crap so dam emptie well till boxing day i have to deel with it grrr lol some pics


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

here are a few recent shots i love loking back at it and seeing what it looked like emptie and now ful !
heres some pics !
heres the new maxima clam
green boxing day brain
moms buble
red tracky
orage boxign day plate
red boxing day brainmoms grape
start out with sps
rasta 
a pic from the zoo/pay garden
thies three fish share the island 
fish list 2 clowns a cherub angel damsel halk fish and bangi cardinal


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow looking good Scott! I want some bubble corals!! and a clam


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got a Bubble coral myself, hopefully will grow fast lol Nice big tank u got for your Saltwater, i love the bowfronts


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep it up Scott, looking good so far, I like the lighting.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dang, you got the last cherub from J&L didn't you. I forgot on my first trip there & went back for it but they said they were sold out. Oh well, already have one so you enjoy this one. They're my fav. dwarf/dwarf angel.

Nice collection of new corals. I've been going a bit nutso too on the livestock purchases lately


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow you got quite a few Boxing Day Corals there! Im sticking to my "one piece" rule. Haaha! Looks great Scottie! I love that red brain!!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Claudia said:


> I just got a Bubble coral myself, hopefully will grow fast lol Nice big tank u got for your Saltwater, i love the bowfronts


yea there cool mine doesnt like to inflate tho  and thx its realy scrached im already thinking about an upgrade lol 


mrbob said:


> Wow looking good Scott! I want some bubble corals!! and a clam


thanks ! yea there cool clams are my new fav 


JTang said:


> Wow you got quite a few Boxing Day Corals there! Im sticking to my "one piece" rule. Haaha! Looks great Scottie! I love that red brain!!!


yea umm i went kinda over board iv tryed to set that rule but then it ends up being 1 200 $ piece and i blow al my mony on one piece lol thanks ! and yea its cool the tracky or the symfilia ?


The Guy said:


> Keep it up Scott, looking good so far, I like the lighting.


thanks ! and me to i like the can grow any thing at any debth thing on my bio cube im useing 1 watts insted of 10 wats over this one so its a nice change lol


SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Dang, you got the last cherub from J&L didn't you. I forgot on my first trip there & went back for it but they said they were sold out. Oh well, already have one so you enjoy this one. They're my fav. dwarf/dwarf angel.
> 
> Nice collection of new corals. I've been going a bit nutso too on the livestock purchases lately


mabie ? lol idk there was three it was nuts ! there probly other then eels my favorite fish and the only fish i spent mony on plus hes a crazy eater name is now savage because of eating habits lol yea i went a bit crazy i got 20 difrent types of zoos and palys in the last month or so


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking very nice.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so update time i bleached all the sps and kiled them. also had a rock flower anemony die so basicly tank crash. lol o ya and my heater broke so they sat cold for 3 days 

most of my lps died the clam went brown hes coming back tho and i mnaged to save all my zoas in my bio cube

here are some pics 
heres a recent fts 
green plate 
sand sifter 
orange plate and dendro
blue palys and hydnophora 
orange lepto shrank down to a dime size nd grew over its old skeliton
a cool favia 
buble and lobo they boath took a hit in the crash but i think there coming back 
acan from thomas my first nice one since i got rid of my gray and greens 
four rics up front from the recent gb 
curently my favorite coral 
and a flower pot im trying its mad cuz i just cleaned the glass for photo shoot 

enjoy

cheers scott


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear your tank mishap lately esp your SPS. Do you dose anything?

You did a good job reviving some of your corals, they are looking good so far.

I love those Ricordias by the way, that was a nice score


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

No I don't dose but they grew fine till I turned lighting up

And thanks yea iv been feeding them every two days 

O for sure 60$ for 4 ultra Ric's can't beet it !


----------

